# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  بسبب غيابات الهجوم مصر تخرج من القارات ... مع ذكرى طيبه

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

غاب زيدان ومعوض و زكي وميدو وبركات و متعب فغاب هجوم المنتخب المصري أمام الأمريكان الذي اكتسحوا المنتخب المصري لعباّ و نتيجة بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة سجلهم ديفيز بالدقيقة الـ 22 و برادلي في الدقيقة الـ63 و أضاف ديمبسي ثالث الأهداف برأسية في مرمي الحضري بالدقيقة الـ 71 ليتأهل المنتخب الأمريكي بثلاثة نقاط وبفارق الأهداف عن أيطاليا و يخرج الآزوري بطل العالم و المنتخب المصري بطل أفريقيا من الدور الأول .

----------

